# Mini Ice Age in 15 Years?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A 'mini ice age' is coming in the next 15 years - ScienceAlert



> A new model that predicts the solar cycles more accurately than ever before has suggested that solar magnetic activity will drop by 60 percent between 2030 and 2040, which means in just 15 years' time, Earth could sink into what researchers are calling a mini ice age.
> 
> Such low solar activity has not been seen since the last mini ice age, called the Maunder Minimum, which plunged the northern hemisphere in particular into a series of bitterly cold winters between 1645 and 1715.


Does such information alter your prepping plans?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Denton said:


> Does such information alter your prepping plans?


Nope... got my felling axe.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Denton said:


> Does such information alter your prepping plans?


Nope, not one bit. First of all I don't believe most of what the scientists say about the weather. That said, my prepping efforts have always been fairly steady and I've attempted to put them in a logical order. Only a very large event would change my focus. I will increase my beans, bullets, and band-aids as my budget will allow and keep working on my garden and other valuable skills as I can. If nothing else, this reduces the chance of a solar caused EMP, correct?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

spork said:


> If nothing else, this reduces the chance of a solar caused EMP, correct?


I suppose it would, but wouldn't it also shorten growing seasons, making food less available?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Maybe now I can have the excuse to build that greenhouse I've been talking about.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Doesn't alter prepping plans but DOES alter my plans to go into the lucrative business of making snow cones.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> I suppose it would, but wouldn't it also shorten growing seasons, making food less available?


It just makes me all the happier I moved to warmer climes... But I guess I will not be throwing away my toque.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There will be wooly mammoths again so, you know, food will be great. We will be competing with saber tooth tigers and a sharp toothed squirrel for acorns. I know this because I'm a smart man.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Probably. Items like a greenhouse would be helpful for those that don't already have one. I guess the real question is what kind of mass problems would come about because of it. It could be a major economic boost to areas that can still produce large amounts of food, while others areas would suffer. 

That brings me back to the reason to prep for anything and everything. Any event has multiple impacts, and you essentially come back to the same needs. Food, water, defense and multiple resupply plans

Personally, I'm going to keep whittling away at my lists of things to do and all I can do is hope my list gets shorter and not longer as time goes on.

Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I thought all ice ages, mini or otherwise, were canceled due to global warming? Come on people! Let's crank up those greenhouse emissions dammit! :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> A 'mini ice age' is coming in the next 15 years - ScienceAlert
> Does such information alter your prepping plans?


A new model? Those idiots and their kindred spirits, have modeled the weather since I can remember. And I once believed it, but now? I don't think so, and they don't know anymore than I do about it.
View attachment 33786

Geek that I am, I have looked at WHAT does the modeling, and ultimately it is a HUGE calculator, and that is all. This one is at UI Urbana, and it is an IBM Supercomputer, and darned impressive.
But, it is still a calculator, and that is it; the gimps in charge try to impress the American people with it; and it always works. But, look closer, and you see data that was manipulated, to get a predicted result.
I don't trust anything that is said anymore, by people who depend upon government grants to survive. And that report is pretty much that, in my estimation.
This one is a few years old, and it is a time-share system, and it models anything that is programmed into it. And, like I said, it is pretty impressive, and people get dazzled by it and the geeks running it.
They shouldn't.:vs_unimpressed:
https://www.engadget.com/2013/03/29/blue-waters-supercomputer-now-online-24-7/


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I would be totally ok with a mini ice age 
I read this a few months ago, my prepping is mostly for ice storms anyway and I'm used to Siberian type of cold.. My food preps are currently 8 months-strong, have to increase this a few months. Either way, it's all fine.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Do you really think in 15 years it's going to happen ? no .


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Since Global Warming isn't working they switched to "Climate Change" 
I think they have pretty much beaten the golden goose to death on 
warming the planet so now I guess they want to revisit the seventies.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Since Global Warming isn't working they switched to "Climate Change"
> I think they have pretty much beaten the golden goose to death on
> warming the planet so now I guess they want to revisit the seventies.
> View attachment 33794


Difference with this is that these scientists are not blaming man at all. The focus is on the sun - totally different.

I've long believed the sun's cycles have a lot more to do with the earth's climate. That, and natural occurrences such as major volcanic eruptions.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The global climate is cyclical, and has been millions of years. Global warming was nothing but a NWO scheme to redistribute money and power.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

No need to change plans, I'm ready. Here in WI we have a mini ice age from Jan to Feb every year. We call it winter.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

15 or so years huh? Aren't the old folks homes all heated?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Might help knock out some of the invasive species in South Florida ... reptiles too


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

spork said:


> Nope, not one bit. First of all I don't believe most of what the scientists say about the weather. That said, my prepping efforts have always been fairly steady and I've attempted to put them in a logical order. Only a very large event would change my focus. I will increase my beans, bullets, and band-aids as my budget will allow and keep working on my garden and other valuable skills as I can. If nothing else, this reduces the chance of a solar caused EMP, correct?


Spork,

Plus you got that rockin' stove!

PS How much for the blue tub in the backyard? Slippy like that! :vs_wave:


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thing about models is that one can model just about anything. If in 15 years there are snowdrifts covering my house I imagine I'll get lots of practice in making snow forts and shoveling my driveway since also by then the tree huggers will have tried to ban anything with an internal combustion engine so no snowblowers to clear out the driveway.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Spork,
> 
> Plus you got that rockin' stove!
> 
> PS How much for the blue tub in the backyard? Slippy like that! :vs_wave:


I've been told the tub is actually worth some money... But then where would I plant my mint and strawberries at?

Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> The global climate is cyclical, and has been millions of years.


Uh, you got that wrong pal. It was those stubborn dinosaurs driving their gas hog SUV's that caused the last Ice Age. Don't you read?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

warrior4 said:


> Thing about models is that one can model just about anything. If in 15 years there are snowdrifts covering my house I imagine I'll get lots of practice in making snow forts and shoveling my driveway since also by then the tree huggers will have tried to ban anything with an internal combustion engine so no snowblowers to clear out the driveway.


If I have snow drifts down here, my air conditioning bill will go down a little.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

spork said:


> If nothing else, this reduces the chance of a solar caused EMP, correct?


The sun cannot ever produce the E1 wave created by an EMP blast, which affects circuits and microprocessors.
A solar flare creates an E3 wave, which affects long transmission lines.

Also, with a huge magnetic change, as this article suggests, it could actually cause a massive CME. I wouldn't discount anything.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> The sun cannot ever produce the E1 wave created by an EMP blast, which affects circuits and microprocessors.
> A solar flare creates an E3 wave, which affects long transmission lines.
> 
> Also, with a huge magnetic change, as this article suggests, it could actually cause a massive CME. I wouldn't discount anything.


That shows how little I know about a solar EMP! Thanks for the info. I obviously still have lots of reading to do in that area...


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Understand it'll be a cold day in He double hockey sticks when Hillary goes to Jail


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

no worries let it snow, let it snow!! Let it snow!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)




----------

